# So how does everyone let Pax know they are being recorded??



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Just got the dash cam ordered to much crazy to not have one at this point . How do you guys let pax know they are being recorded . I was thinkiing of just adding this vehicle is equipped with recording device to my profile .So i would not have to have a sign in or ON the car and would not have to say it every time a pax gets in .


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

You can do it your way if you want to get sued, but the stickers are a lot cheaper...


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> You can do it your way if you want to get sued, but the stickers are a lot cheaper...


Lol, what would you be sued for?


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

the stickers look like a great answer , I did not want a big magnetic sign on the door


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

It all depends if you're in a 1 party state. 
Which means in your state you live in only one person has to know there's a recording going on and that 1 person can be you. 

I do not tell anyone even if they ask. 
I have a dual facing cam and turn off the inside screen so it's not so in their face. 
When they ask if they're being recorded I lie and tell them my SD card will only last 2 hours if I leave the cabin camera recording so I only use the front cam. 
They shut up after that.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lol, what would you be sued for?


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/california-benjamin-golden-sues-uber-driver-he-punched/


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Iann said:


> I do not tell anyone even if they ask.


I _want _pax to know they're being recorded. Stops a lot of the false accusations & other problems you might have to deal with that you see pop up so frequently on this forum.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm in a one party state, however, I've never heard a complaint about recording. If someone does complain, I'm happy to end the ride and they can exit and find another way to their destination.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

I bought the stickers


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Fortunately I am in a one party consent state. I don't say anything. If asked I will tell the truth.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/In-Car-Cam...hash=item3ad71aab82:m:mfObFkUMmzhHFedutbHES3Q


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> Fortunately I am in a one party consent state. I don't say anything. If asked I will tell the truth.


Does 1 party consent cover video ? Was trying to search and it seemed to only to say wiretapping , voice recording .


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Nobo said:


> Does 1 party consent cover video ? Was trying to search and it seemed to only to say wiretapping , voice recording .


My understanding is that in 2 party consent states the issue is with recording the audio, not the video.

In 1 party consent states you can record video and audio.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Nobo said:


> Does 1 party consent cover video ? Was trying to search and it seemed to only to say wiretapping , voice recording .


Yes, it pertains to audio only. And even in 2-party states like The People's Republic of California, you still technically wouldn't need stickers because the law states it's illegal to record audio, "Where there is a reasonable expectation of privacy."

There is no reasonable expectation of privacy in a stranger's car where the driver is sitting inches away & can over-hear your entire conversation.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> Yes, it pertains to audio only. And even in 2-party states like The People's Republic of California, you still technically wouldn't need stickers because the law states it's illegal to record audio, "Where there is a reasonable expectation of privacy."
> 
> There is no reasonable expectation of privacy in a stranger's car where the driver is sitting inches away & can over-hear your entire conversation.


well I got the stickers AND Texas is a one party state so covered and covered .


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Sign on the back of headrests: "*For the safety of all and to prevent fraud, security camera is in use*."


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Sign on the back of headrests: "*For the safety of all and to prevent fraud, security camera is in use*."


is this a professional sign ? can you post a pic ?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Nobo said:


> is this a professional sign ? can you post a pic ?


Just a simple, self made sign, printed on an ordinary laserjet printer, then laminated at home.

Unfortunately my work car is at home, so I won't be able to post a pic til I get there Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/california-benjamin-golden-sues-uber-driver-he-punched/


Are you serious. The idiot was fired, criminally charged and got 60 days in jail...straight scumbag.
The "lawsuit" was brought in order to block it being used as evidence in HIS criminal trial. The "lawsuit" was dismissed immediately the 1st time it got in front of a judge.

Maybe instead of spewing garbage, at least know wtf you're talking about.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/california-benjamin-golden-sues-uber-driver-he-punched/


He won't win the case. The video is recorded in Uber driver's property. Two parties consent is not required for security reason in someone else's property.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Are you serious. The idiot was fired, criminally charged and got 60 days in jail...straight scumbag.
> The "lawsuit" was brought in order to block it being used as evidence in HIS criminal trial. The "lawsuit" was dismissed immediately the 1st time it got in front of a judge.
> 
> Maybe instead of spewing garbage, at least know wtf you're talking about.


Are you serious? The "lawsuit" was brought because you can be sued for absolutely anything. Maybe instead of spewing garbage at least know wtf you're talking about.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Just a simple, self made sign, printed on an ordinary laserjet printer, then laminated at home.
> 
> Unfortunately my work car is at home, so I won't be able to post a pic til I get there Tuesday or Wednesday.


Just curious as to if it looks clean enough , thanks .


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

My passengers usually figure it out


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

I have multiple signs on the exterior: "dashcam and audio security, accept or cancel"


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Three stickers: one on the rear right window facing outside, one on rear left window facing inside, and one on the passenger-side dash. That way, nobody in my car can fail to know about the cams and later claim the recording was done "surreptitiously", which is a legal sticking point in my state.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

We signed off our phones functions on our TOS. I would bet the paxes had it too. I'm coming up on 20000 rides and never needed one though...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nobo said:


> I bought the stickers


I'm in a two party state, no signs, no stickers. I have them, just not posted

I keep them in my glove compartment and if I ever needed to use cam footage for legal purposes, I'd have no problem sticking one up after the fact and swearing it's been there since the cam was installed.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Nobo said:


> Just got the dash cam ordered to much crazy to not have one at this point . How do you guys let pax know they are being recorded . I was thinkiing of just adding this vehicle is equipped with recording device to my profile .So i would not have to have a sign in or ON the car and would not have to say it every time a pax gets in .


Simple. I don't, unless they specifically ask. I'm not legally required to.

" As of 2010, in California, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Illinois, Maryland, Massachusetts, Nevada, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania, Vermont, and Washington State, the consent of all parties of the conversation must be obtained in order to record a conversation. "

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legality_of_recording_by_civilians
Are you in one of those states? Then you need a sign. If not, you don't. However, if you turn off voice recording you might still be OK


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

If you want them to know you're recording, get a dashcam with a screen display that can stay on during operation. The Vantrue N2 Pro has a screen that by default, shuts off after a short while after being powered on. But you can set it up to stay on. It's small, but easily noticeable by pax, especially at night. They'll get the drift.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Put one of those stickers on your car. If someone gets an attitude about it or seems offended by it find the nearest place to pull over and release the garbage back onto the streets.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Better to use these *stickers* inside car behind seats.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> He won't win the case. The video is recorded in Uber driver's property. Two parties consent is not required for security reason in someone else's property.


As I mentioned, it has already been dismissed.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Better to use these *stickers* inside car behind seats.


Thanks but no way I put something that obnoxious in or on my car


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm in a two party state, no signs, no stickers. I have them, just not posted
> 
> I keep them in my glove compartment and if I ever needed to use cam footage for legal purposes, I'd have no problem sticking one up after the fact and swearing it's been there since the cam was installed.


Watch out for lawsuit-happy attorneys who may photograph the ride, then sue your A$$.



Nobo said:


> Thanks but no way I put something that obnoxious in or on my car


How about this?
NOTICE: _This vehicle is equipped with dash-cam
video/audio recording devices for protection of 
driver and passengers. Can be reviewed only
by insurance company, law enforcement, courts of law,
or rideshare company management, if needed for 
defense, to show documentation of criminal incidents._


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Ping.Me.More said:


> How about this?
> NOTICE: _This vehicle is equipped with dash-cam
> video/audio recording devices for protection of
> driver and passengers. Can be reviewed only
> ...


and by me the next time a Red tube chick masturbates in my car .


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/california-benjamin-golden-sues-uber-driver-he-punched/


What was the outcome of this case??? This is the Taco Bell guy right?? He said he was going to sue, but if you google there is nothing of what actually happened in the end. Other than this dick got fired from Taco Bell and he gave some sobbing cry video saying he was sorry. I'm banking he dropped the case and it just all went away......




Nobo said:


> Does 1 party consent cover video ? Was trying to search and it seemed to only to say wiretapping , voice recording .


You need to look up your State law on it. Each state is different. No idea what Texas is, but being a more conservative state you are probably safe not saying anything. But be sure to double check your state laws.

In Utah, I don't have to tell my PAX crap they are being recorded. I do bring it up in conversations sometimes if we are chatting about stuff. Or if something "seems" like it might happen, I work casually work in something like: "Don't worry my dash cam will catch it". As others have mentioned, I WANT people to know I have it as a deterant from them doing something stupid. PAX not doing stupid > video catching something stupid ..... nip it in the bud to start with.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Watch out for lawsuit-happy attorneys who may photograph the ride, then sue your A$$.


Yeah, I'm not too concerned about that.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> What was the outcome of this case??? This is the Taco Bell guy right?? He said he was going to sue, but if you google there is nothing of what actually happened in the end. Other than this dick got fired from Taco Bell and he gave some sobbing cry video saying he was sorry. I'm banking he dropped the case and it just all went away......


According to an LA Times article... https://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/news/tn-dpt-me-golden-sentencing-20161117-story.html in the last 3 paragraphs.


> In December, Golden sued Caban for $5 million, claiming the recording had been made without his consent and caused him severe emotional distress, humiliation, anxiety, the loss of his employment and the inability to get another job, according to court documents.
> 
> Caban had sued Golden in November, claiming assault, battery and infliction of emotional distress and seeking $1.6 million, according to a statement of damages provided to the Los Angeles Times by Golden's attorneys.
> 
> Both lawsuits were dismissed in July, according to court records.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm in a one party state so I don't notify and my camera is reasonably well hidden, barely see it in the dark, and led taped over. They will never know as long as they don't act the fool.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm in a two party state, no signs, no stickers. I have them, just not posted
> 
> I keep them in my glove compartment and if I ever needed to use cam footage for legal purposes, I'd have no problem sticking one up after the fact and swearing it's been there since the cam was installed.


LOL so you are posting on a public forum you have no problem purgering yourself in a court of law.


WAHN said:


> According to an LA Times article... https://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/news/tn-dpt-me-golden-sentencing-20161117-story.html in the last 3 paragraphs.


aaahhhhhh...... so nothing happened either way. Probably some settlement behind the scenes. Or maybe they both decided to just let it drop (shrug).


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> aaahhhhhh...... so nothing happened either way. Probably some settlement behind the scenes. Or maybe they both decided to just let it drop (shrug).


Dude was Fired from Taco bell though.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nobo said:


> Dude was Fired from Taco bell though.


Oh, and don't forget, the driver doesn't have to worry about being matched up with him again!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

WAHN said:


> According to an LA Times article... https://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/news/tn-dpt-me-golden-sentencing-20161117-story.html in the last 3 paragraphs.


Maybe they'll believe you....lol.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I have this on every doors..
Pax act nicer.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Why would I let them know? You only need 1 party consent to record anything, and you are the 1 party.

Also, you don’t need any permissions to record things in a public space. A moving car is a public space.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> LOL so you are posting on a public forum you have no problem purgering yourself in a court of law.


I don't have a problem with what I do.


----------

